# Hilfe bei Einstellung meines Neuen Gaming Monitor



## xxNervoxx (1. August 2017)

Gute Tag Community,


folgendes Problem:


Ich hab mir vor kurzer Zeit einen neuen 144hz Monitor Gekauft : BenQ ZOWIE XL2430 24 Zoll (60,69cm) 144Hz e-Sports Monitor 

BenQ ZOWIE XL2430 24 Zoll 144Hz e-Sports Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Da ich vorher mich nie wirklich damit beschäftigt habe wie man solche Monitore einstellt bin ich etwas überfordert und auch im Netz findet man kaum relativ einfache Hilfe. Deswegen wollte ich hier man fragen ob ihr mir die Einstellung erklähren könnt oder am besten sogar irgenteinen Weg zeigt wie ich den am besten einstelle.


Und um ehrlich zu sein bin ich extrem fauel und würde am liebsten gleiche ne Vorlage haben ;D aber ich glaube das ist wohl nicht so möglich da es ja um persönlichen Geschmack geht.


Abgesehen davon ist noch zu sagen das ich Nvidea Grafikarte habe GTX 1060 und die Nvidea Systemeinstellungen nutze. Dort kommt es aber ab und zu zu Problemen. Leider Springt er ab und zu automatisch auf die Auflösung 1080p 1920x1080 (nativ) unter dem Punkt Ultra-Hd,HD,SD obwohl er dort keine 144hz anzeigen kann. Deswegen will ich eigentlich unter dem Punkt PC die Auflösung 1920x1080 nutzen wo ich dann auch 144hz einstellen kann. Bei Windows das selbe da zeigt er mir nichtmal die Möglichekit 144hz an obwohl eigentlich alles richtig erkannt ist und die Treiber neu sind.

Ich spiele am meisten League of Legends ,aber auch Schooter oder andere Spiele

PS: Ich bin doch sehr Licht empfindlich, deswegen würden mit sehr niedrige Kontrast- und Helligkeitseinstellungen zusagen.


Und Probleme mit dem Game Loader von Benq habe ich auch noch. Das ist aber erstmal nicht so wichtig.


Könnt ihr mir da eventuell helfen? Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2017)

Zur Auflösungs- und Wiederholratenproblematik: Nutzt du HDMI? Dort sind bis zur Version 2.1 nur 60Hz bei WQHD drin.

Bezüglich der Kalibrierung:
Ohne entsprechende Colorimeter ist es unmöglich eine perfekte Kalibrierung zu erreichen. Entsprechende Geräte (z.B. das Spyder 5) gibt es ab 100€ und in Fachmärkten auch zum Ausleihen.
Wenn du allerdings mit einer nur ungefähr richtigen Kalibrierung leben kannst, die meist trotzdem deutlich besser ist als der Auslieferungszustand, gibt es verschiedene kostenfreie Methoden:
- Erfahrungsberichte anderer User mit gleichem / ähnliche Setup. Für einige Monitore z.B. hier: ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database - TFTCentral
- Schritt-Für-Schritt Anleitungen die anhand von Bildern eine subjektiv richtige Einstellung erlauben, z.B. hier: LCD monitor test images Das funktioniert für Einstellungen wie Brightness, Gamma und Shrapness ganz gut.
- Ausgedruckte (meist beiliegende) Farbtafeln anhand du durch Vergleichen die richtigen Farbeinstellungen finden kannst.


----------



## 0ssi (1. August 2017)

Korrekt, die 144Hz gehen nur mit Display Port Kabel. Helligkeit tagsüber 50 und abends 30 sollte völlig ausreichen.
Wenn der Dynamic Accuracy (ULMB) hat und du das nutzt dann natürlich die Helligkeit doppelt so hoch einstellen !


----------



## buggs001 (1. August 2017)

Bei Amazon findest Du in den Reviews z.B. eine Einstellung vom Monitor, als Anhaltspunkt vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Amazon.de: 




Jonas D.s Rezension von BenQ XL2730Z 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor (V...
Ev. andere Bewertungen durchlesen oder googlen, dann findest Du sicher noch weitere.


----------



## xxNervoxx (1. August 2017)

Danke das mit der Helligkeit und der Farbe habe ich von dieser Seite : ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database - TFTCentral und ich finde das eigentliuch recht gut und die Helligkeit und kontrast sieht auch gut aus und ist recht gering.

Nein ich nutze den Display Port Anschluss als ich ihn auf einen anderen Port daneben gesteckt habe lief es jetzt auch wieder mal sehen wie lange.

Jetzt hab ich schonmal den Kontrast und Helligkeit und Farben eingestellt aber mir feheln noch soviele Einstellungen wie zb. Black eQualizer , Color Vibrance , Hellbalues Licht , Sofortmodus, Blur Reduction und AMA.

Dann noch das Problem mit dem Gameloader wie der funktioniert


----------



## 0ssi (1. August 2017)

Blur Reduction ist ULMB und nennt sich in neueren Modell wohl Dynamic Accuracy. Dadurch pulsiert die Hintergrundbeleuchtung
und das Bild wirkt bei Bewegung etwas schärfer. Nachteil: Helligkeit halbiert sich und funktioniert nicht mit FreeSync oder G-Sync.
AMA ist Overdrive also Pixelbeschleunigung. Je höher desto schneller/schärfer aber wenn zu agressiv dann gibts Doppelkonturen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2017)

Zuerst wurde ich bei dem den Modus auf Standard stellen, der hat die besten Farben. 
Den Rest nach belieben, wie es die am besten gefällt. 
Sofortmodus aber auf jeden Fall einschalten und AMA würde ich auf hoch setzen. 

Btw, das die 144Hz nur mit DP1.2 gehen, stimmt nur bei WQHD 144Hz. 
Bei deinem XL2430 reicht dafür auch DVI Duallink.


----------

